# مساعدة بخصوص عمل برنامج لمحاكاة صفوف الانتظار



## م.النشمي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب هندسة صناعية بجامعة الملك خالد
وعندي مشروع التخرج (تصميم برنامج محكاه لصفوف الانتظار)
أرجو مساعدتي وشكرا.....


----------



## عبدالعزيز عسيري (1 يناير 2009)

الله يعينك وبالتوفيق


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يناير 2009)

هذه المقالة قد تفيدك.


----------



## فؤاد1990 (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع المطروح ولكن هل يمكن افادتي بتأثير صفوف الانتظار بالتسيير في المؤسسة والعلاقة بها


----------

